# Flapper



## achstechdirector (Dec 27, 2008)

Has anyone on cb done the show Flapper by Pioneer drama service

We are considering it and i was looking for input and advice from the gang here at cb


----------



## achstechdirector (Dec 27, 2008)

Come On We can do better than that


----------

